# Basement Workspace / V8 Mini Workbench



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Moving South for the winter....*

Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.

I began mulling over the possibility of there being room in the unfinished side of our basement that I might be able to have a small work area for DIY projects, hand tool practice. I began muling over what kind of bench would meet all of my needs, be cheap enough to put together, fit my skill level, and hopefully not frustrate me too much. Enter Paul/SW with his mini V8 Bench. I'm getting ahead of myself though.

Last weekend I was able to get approval for the space to use to set up my area. It's about 5 feet from the water heater and furnace so it will be toasty warm in the winter and cooler months. The wall the bench will be on is about 64 inches long - so plenty long and wide enough. My plan currently is to install blocking on the metal studs and possibly some drywall (if I must), but I already have pegboard hanging across from the space that can be used. I'll need to run an extension cord for light and/or power. There is a small ceramic one bulb fixture near the pegboard (not even sure what you call them), but it doesn't throw enough light far enough. Any constructive input on the space/journey appreciated. Working through this from a newbie perspective so we'll see how this goes!










Before :










After :


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


It's a start, you will need light though first thing


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


I have a small laundry room share /marquetry shop with bad lighting. I got a couple of magnetic base work lights from HF and then screwed metal electrical box cover plates to the walls and ceiling here and there to stock them on. It's not big general lighting but I can get adequate light wherever I need it. Cheap and simple.
Good luck with the bench.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


Well crud - the pics were right side up when I posted them! Yeesh 

I have an extra one of those hanging fluorescent 2 footers out in the garage I believe I will be using - it just won't need to hang very low on a 7ft ceiling. I also have one of those retractable shop lights I could hang up to store it and use occasionally for more direct light. I think that should suffice mulling over mounting a power strip to the joist overhead or something but not that far yet.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


There are some fantastic LED strip lights and puck lights on the market now and are quite reasonably priced.
The puck lights over your work area would hardly affect your overhead clearence issues, and provide you with alot of light for there size.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


From the title, I thought you were going to migrate south with everything, but I see you are just going
a little distance towards a warmer climate. If your budget will allow it, one of those 4 ft T5 fluorescent
fixtures could easily light up that area. I would run a circuit or two from the breaker box if it was me, but
you might have to settle for a good extension cord and a power strip. Not that it is kosher, but they have
those plug things you can screw into your porcelain light fixture to plug in the fluorescent light. Have fun
and enjoy your new shop.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you consider one or more twin t-8 florescent bulb fixtures from your local big box. The ones I use were inexpensive, put out lots of light, have standard plugs making it simple to connect to your extension cord or to put a plug receptacle in your light fixture (or replace the fixture with one that has an outlet with light fixture), and simple to hang with provided chains. 
Next would be a work bench. To keep cost down, you might find an used desk in a local garage sale or auction, use 2×4's to raise to a height that works for you and a sheet of mdf for a top. Then desk could provide a sturdy support and some storage.
Since your circuit breaker box is likely to also be in the basement then it would be a good step to add a 20 amp circuit with some outlets in your new work area. While this could be a diy project, if you don't have experience or understand wiring regulations then it would best be done by an electrician. Shouldn't be too costly either way. When they do this you might find adding a switch for the lighting very useful.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Moving South for the winter....*
> 
> Admittedly I have lived in Ohio my entire life….and there are much colder places to live. Experiencing temps in the single digits with wind chills between -30 and -40 listening to the furnace barely kick off and being extremely thankful that the windows had been replaced so the majority of the heat would stay inside instead of escaping - showed me how much of a pipe dream it was that my little heater would be able to warm half of the garage well enough for me to work even on warmer days. Heating my workshop will not happen until I have a space of my own instead of the garage, so it will be a few more years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice guys! I was going to take another look at our electrical box to see if we have any room to spare. I don't think we do. After our basement remodel, the electrician said we would most likely need another box when we were ready to do more electric. Shame since it is tight next to the pegboard. I think I would be okay with just one light, and an outlet to charge batteries for my drill or run the shop vac. Not looking to have to do any cutting downstairs since I'm right close to the furnace. I'll still have to manage that outside unless it's handsaw and not too dusty. I can also run an extension cord from the gcfi outlet in the bathroom that's ~15 ft away if I must. @socrbent- going to give shipwrights mini v8 bench a shot. Already have the majority of the ply for it and it will fit my need. Thinking the height may be good - just need to make sure it'll be comfy for me to do hand work on


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*slow starts*

After getting the space somewhat cleared and reorganized, I cobbled together my tools and a work area-kinda. The plywood I'm using had already been cut to size for another storage project in my outside shop, so I'm hoping the majority of this is usable for this project.




























We shall see as I am trying to lay all of my pieces out by pencil first. Started cutting out some of the smaller pieces by jigsaw but they weren't as straight as I'd like soooo we'll see if they need to be recut. I went and rescued my circular saw and guides from the garage in hopes they will help. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *slow starts*
> 
> After getting the space somewhat cleared and reorganized, I cobbled together my tools and a work area-kinda. The plywood I'm using had already been cut to size for another storage project in my outside shop, so I'm hoping the majority of this is usable for this project.
> 
> ...


Good to see you getting started. 
Try to get the cuts as close as you can. Little discrepancies have a way of adding up.
Good luck and PM me if you need help.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *slow starts*
> 
> After getting the space somewhat cleared and reorganized, I cobbled together my tools and a work area-kinda. The plywood I'm using had already been cut to size for another storage project in my outside shop, so I'm hoping the majority of this is usable for this project.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great start, keep at it and enjoy the journey.

You'll get there rhybeka!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Planning and slow starts*

I finally got back to working on this task and wanted to break it down into multiple steps that I could possibly handle getting it all cut before our first snow (and we'll hope that isn't until December but who knows in OH?).

I'm a newbie woodworker though a few of the neighbors have seen my garage shop and think otherwise. I just smile and thank them for the compliment but tell them the learning process is far from over. So today I spent putting together circular saw jigs. It is becoming more and more apparent to me that I need a lot more practice handling tools right handed. I'm a lefty by nature but doing things the righty way is just awkward. I thought I was wise having Lowes cut my pieces for this jig but I didn't do a very good job labeling the factory edge when I got home with them a few weeks ago. I did my best to identify the factory edges and continue onwards. I had issues cutting the 2 inch guide strips properly. The motor housing on the left side of the circular saw made clamping the plywood difficult. At that point I probably should've stopped reading the directions and done what was easier and switched the saw around but I attempted to freehand cut the line and didn't do a great job. More practice for me. Anyway, once I have that done, and take a few practice passes on some scrap to make sure everything is good, I can get started on laying out and cutting the pieces for the workbench. Woohoo!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning and slow starts*
> 
> I finally got back to working on this task and wanted to break it down into multiple steps that I could possibly handle getting it all cut before our first snow (and we'll hope that isn't until December but who knows in OH?).
> 
> I'm a newbie woodworker though a few of the neighbors have seen my garage shop and think otherwise. I just smile and thank them for the compliment but tell them the learning process is far from over. So today I spent putting together circular saw jigs. It is becoming more and more apparent to me that I need a lot more practice handling tools right handed. I'm a lefty by nature but doing things the righty way is just awkward. I thought I was wise having Lowes cut my pieces for this jig but I didn't do a very good job labeling the factory edge when I got home with them a few weeks ago. I did my best to identify the factory edges and continue onwards. I had issues cutting the 2 inch guide strips properly. The motor housing on the left side of the circular saw made clamping the plywood difficult. At that point I probably should've stopped reading the directions and done what was easier and switched the saw around but I attempted to freehand cut the line and didn't do a great job. More practice for me. Anyway, once I have that done, and take a few practice passes on some scrap to make sure everything is good, I can get started on laying out and cutting the pieces for the workbench. Woohoo!


You can always screw the guide down if your clamps are in the way. The holes will in most cases not even show and the ones that do will be easily dealt with. As for the awkward part, just relax and take it slow. It will be easier than you think.
Good luck, I'll be following this blog.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning and slow starts*
> 
> I finally got back to working on this task and wanted to break it down into multiple steps that I could possibly handle getting it all cut before our first snow (and we'll hope that isn't until December but who knows in OH?).
> 
> I'm a newbie woodworker though a few of the neighbors have seen my garage shop and think otherwise. I just smile and thank them for the compliment but tell them the learning process is far from over. So today I spent putting together circular saw jigs. It is becoming more and more apparent to me that I need a lot more practice handling tools right handed. I'm a lefty by nature but doing things the righty way is just awkward. I thought I was wise having Lowes cut my pieces for this jig but I didn't do a very good job labeling the factory edge when I got home with them a few weeks ago. I did my best to identify the factory edges and continue onwards. I had issues cutting the 2 inch guide strips properly. The motor housing on the left side of the circular saw made clamping the plywood difficult. At that point I probably should've stopped reading the directions and done what was easier and switched the saw around but I attempted to freehand cut the line and didn't do a great job. More practice for me. Anyway, once I have that done, and take a few practice passes on some scrap to make sure everything is good, I can get started on laying out and cutting the pieces for the workbench. Woohoo!


Ditto!! Your tool handling skills & abilities will come with time & practice. One thing at a time, and don't rush through anything, regardless of how bad it needs done. That's how accidents happen!! Most of my woodworking skills have been self taught. In the last 10 - 12 years I've been doing this, geez have I learned some amazing tricks! & some of'em from lefty's! Don't let it slow ya down!! just take it a step at a time, & keep on truckin'! I'll also be following your blog! Work safe, & enjoy your project!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Planning and slow starts*
> 
> I finally got back to working on this task and wanted to break it down into multiple steps that I could possibly handle getting it all cut before our first snow (and we'll hope that isn't until December but who knows in OH?).
> 
> I'm a newbie woodworker though a few of the neighbors have seen my garage shop and think otherwise. I just smile and thank them for the compliment but tell them the learning process is far from over. So today I spent putting together circular saw jigs. It is becoming more and more apparent to me that I need a lot more practice handling tools right handed. I'm a lefty by nature but doing things the righty way is just awkward. I thought I was wise having Lowes cut my pieces for this jig but I didn't do a very good job labeling the factory edge when I got home with them a few weeks ago. I did my best to identify the factory edges and continue onwards. I had issues cutting the 2 inch guide strips properly. The motor housing on the left side of the circular saw made clamping the plywood difficult. At that point I probably should've stopped reading the directions and done what was easier and switched the saw around but I attempted to freehand cut the line and didn't do a great job. More practice for me. Anyway, once I have that done, and take a few practice passes on some scrap to make sure everything is good, I can get started on laying out and cutting the pieces for the workbench. Woohoo!


Thanks guys! if woodworking is teaching me anything it's to slow down. You get so excited to start a project and get working on something then realize you misread the directions or missed a step….you know how that goes. Thanks Paul! I wish I would've thought of that  I have the guide sitting on top of the plywood for the bench so that is something I could've done. Duh! SD - feel like passing along any of those lefty tricks??  I'm unfortunately the only one of my kind in the family - and the only woodworker (my dad left for reupholstery) It's reminding me of when I took fencing in college the first time around with a righty professor. I ended up with a lot of bruises! Lots of good life lessons I guess


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*yet another list...*

I'm a list maker and a planner…which appears opposite of my nature to just get frustrated and jump in to 'just do it' some times. I've been working on slowing myself down for the past few years and have had some success with it. I definitely have in the workshop. It also helps me to break things down into smaller chunks that I can handle in a short period of time (since most of the time I only get an hour or two in the shop anyway - and that time will be dwindling since we will need to be parking a car in there by October) So here's the list I'm going to try to accomplish on this project by Sunday…. I'm thinking I'll have some questions on the dog holes and the bits but we'll see - I'll give it a go first 

~*~ Edited~*~
I decided to go in a bit different direction with my list once finishing the 8ft jig yesterday

*Mini-Me Workbench*

Pre-work
1: create 8ft circular saw jig - *Done!* i think?









2: Create 4ft circular saw jig - *Done!* just like the first

1: Rough cut large pieces first - *Done!*

















a. in case anyone is interested, I have both pieces of plywood sitting on sawhorses - as they have been for the past few months until I could get back to this. I separated them with a few 3/4 hardwood flooring scraps and made certain my blade was set to only cut just past the ply depth. My layout line was a bit odd - I checked that my square was square - but somehow my line was still ~1/8 off from one side to the other. I wasn't sure if warping would cause this or what. the jig took out the guesswork so it all worked out. it's as close as I'm going to get it - and that's darn close!










*Next Steps:* 
a.Layout K,L,M,N,and P
b. Mark dog holes 
c. Practice routing dog holes on scrap (½ or ¾ in straight bit?) with router jig
d. Route dog holes
SW's instructions: When you are done with the first five grooves, separate the long strips (K,L) from the short ones (M,N), and cut the remaining two grooves in the long strips only.
~*~Stop here and refer back to blog for next steps.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *yet another list...*
> 
> I'm a list maker and a planner…which appears opposite of my nature to just get frustrated and jump in to 'just do it' some times. I've been working on slowing myself down for the past few years and have had some success with it. I definitely have in the workshop. It also helps me to break things down into smaller chunks that I can handle in a short period of time (since most of the time I only get an hour or two in the shop anyway - and that time will be dwindling since we will need to be parking a car in there by October) So here's the list I'm going to try to accomplish on this project by Sunday…. I'm thinking I'll have some questions on the dog holes and the bits but we'll see - I'll give it a go first
> 
> ...


Moving forward is good


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *yet another list...*
> 
> I'm a list maker and a planner…which appears opposite of my nature to just get frustrated and jump in to 'just do it' some times. I've been working on slowing myself down for the past few years and have had some success with it. I definitely have in the workshop. It also helps me to break things down into smaller chunks that I can handle in a short period of time (since most of the time I only get an hour or two in the shop anyway - and that time will be dwindling since we will need to be parking a car in there by October) So here's the list I'm going to try to accomplish on this project by Sunday…. I'm thinking I'll have some questions on the dog holes and the bits but we'll see - I'll give it a go first
> 
> ...


If you want to use holdfasts you should use a 3/4" round nose router bit. That will give you 3/4" round holes when you put the pieces together. A straight bit will give you square holes which are OK if you are just going to use them for dogs.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. There are easier ways to do some of the operations. I was trying to show that it could be done with very basic tools. If you have more tools things get easier.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *yet another list...*
> 
> I'm a list maker and a planner…which appears opposite of my nature to just get frustrated and jump in to 'just do it' some times. I've been working on slowing myself down for the past few years and have had some success with it. I definitely have in the workshop. It also helps me to break things down into smaller chunks that I can handle in a short period of time (since most of the time I only get an hour or two in the shop anyway - and that time will be dwindling since we will need to be parking a car in there by October) So here's the list I'm going to try to accomplish on this project by Sunday…. I'm thinking I'll have some questions on the dog holes and the bits but we'll see - I'll give it a go first
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul! I'll have to go and see if I can rustle up a round nose bit - I noticed that after staring at the pictures longer  So which are easier to make? square dogs or round dogs??? I've never made either - but I know I see more 'commercial' round dogs than square.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cut Lists and Aha moments....*

I had about an hour and some to work in my shop last night and took full advantage. I got the first piece of plywood cut into large pieces, so I started laying out the internal pieces. I stopped after the second piece because the numbers I noticed were too hard to read on the print out. Glad I did since I got one of them wrong! I started cleaning up instead, and noticed my clamp rack (using that term loosely) was in disarray. I remembered seeing an idea somewhere recently (here maybe??) about hanging some form of clamp by its handle instead of by it's rod. I thought - that would work great for my little clamps! While I was doing that, I had the epiphany it would also work on my c-clamps.








So cool - did that little project and got things cleaned up and ready for my next time in the shop. I also went inside and worked up a cut list for the plywood pieces since I can't seem to read them on the printouts I have. I've attached a link to it in my google docs in case others may find it handy. Feel free to take a look and let me know if I've gotten anything wrong - Lord knows I can fat finger anything!

-B


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Cut Lists and Aha moments....*
> 
> I had about an hour and some to work in my shop last night and took full advantage. I got the first piece of plywood cut into large pieces, so I started laying out the internal pieces. I stopped after the second piece because the numbers I noticed were too hard to read on the print out. Glad I did since I got one of them wrong! I started cleaning up instead, and noticed my clamp rack (using that term loosely) was in disarray. I remembered seeing an idea somewhere recently (here maybe??) about hanging some form of clamp by its handle instead of by it's rod. I thought - that would work great for my little clamps! While I was doing that, I had the epiphany it would also work on my c-clamps.
> 
> ...


I'm on my iPad right now and don't have access to SU but didn't I include a cut list? I'm sure I did. 
Are you having trouble reading numbers on the SU or just on your printout? 
Anyway, looks like you've got it worked out. Keep me posted if you run into any mistakes. I did check carefully but …..


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Cut Lists and Aha moments....*
> 
> I had about an hour and some to work in my shop last night and took full advantage. I got the first piece of plywood cut into large pieces, so I started laying out the internal pieces. I stopped after the second piece because the numbers I noticed were too hard to read on the print out. Glad I did since I got one of them wrong! I started cleaning up instead, and noticed my clamp rack (using that term loosely) was in disarray. I remembered seeing an idea somewhere recently (here maybe??) about hanging some form of clamp by its handle instead of by it's rod. I thought - that would work great for my little clamps! While I was doing that, I had the epiphany it would also work on my c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul! It was just my print out - I didn't blow it up big enough or something - the numbers were all fuzzy.  I'll be using the cut list to mark the cuts off as I go so they'll both get used. I'm sure I'll have questions - you aren't off the hook yet about the bench dog holes  I may have to run up to Woodcraft and get a core box bit or the round one you showed so I get round holes.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Cut Lists and Aha moments....*
> 
> I had about an hour and some to work in my shop last night and took full advantage. I got the first piece of plywood cut into large pieces, so I started laying out the internal pieces. I stopped after the second piece because the numbers I noticed were too hard to read on the print out. Glad I did since I got one of them wrong! I started cleaning up instead, and noticed my clamp rack (using that term loosely) was in disarray. I remembered seeing an idea somewhere recently (here maybe??) about hanging some form of clamp by its handle instead of by it's rod. I thought - that would work great for my little clamps! While I was doing that, I had the epiphany it would also work on my c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Yes that is a 3/4" core box bit. If you want to use holdfasts, you will want round and this method makes them perfectly square to the surface.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Cut Lists and Aha moments....*
> 
> I had about an hour and some to work in my shop last night and took full advantage. I got the first piece of plywood cut into large pieces, so I started laying out the internal pieces. I stopped after the second piece because the numbers I noticed were too hard to read on the print out. Glad I did since I got one of them wrong! I started cleaning up instead, and noticed my clamp rack (using that term loosely) was in disarray. I remembered seeing an idea somewhere recently (here maybe??) about hanging some form of clamp by its handle instead of by it's rod. I thought - that would work great for my little clamps! While I was doing that, I had the epiphany it would also work on my c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Woot! going shopping today  going into Woodcraft without a chaperone could be bad….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Wanted: Splinter extractor*

I made a bit of headway last Sunday and am just getting around to posting it. Used my cut list as a check list and got the majority of the pieces cut to length if not to final size. I ripped the pieces with A-D, but need to crosscut them to final length. I had to switch from my circular saw guide to my table saw because I think I have a bow in my one guide. Not sure how that happened but I'm hoping I didn't screw up too many pieces. I still need to get my shark guard better installed on my table saw - it's a bit wobbly due to weight right now. Any advice appreciated I probably won't get back to it for another week and some - I have a test in microeconomics on Thursday and a paper due on Monday. Maybe on a break I'll get to crosscut those pieces. I also have a cedar chest that needs some rehabbing before I'm willing to bring it into the house. Veneer removal is another thing I'm weak on so I better read up on my options. But I'm sure that's another blog series of some kind 

I'll have to try pics later - seems it wants to post mine upside down!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*small step forward, small step backward.*

Just a quick note - and hope that my photos will be right side up this time. While waiting on some concrete to dry before I could continue on with my laminate flooring install, I returned to the shop to cut the remaining pieces to length.










I re-learned the valuable lesson as to why you mark what pieces were supposed to become as I didn't because I thought the cutlist would serve as a reminder - and it bit me today. Luckily I have extra ply from another project that can be used. I also think I'm about ready to cut the tops and bottom of the bench so we can see what's left over from that. I found I have two pieces - a J and K that need recut from when I found my circular saw issue as well. On another note, I should review my two new freud diablo blades - or add to the reviews already out there - they are both sweet!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*another baby step - cutting I and the tops*

I suck at math. Ok - well maybe not suck, but I definitely have a weak spot when it comes to geometry. The basics and fractions I can manage but have to take my time when it comes to cutting radiuses or odd shapes. So I went and found a paper protractor online, printed, cut it out, and used it for my radii(?) on the 12 pieces of I. I think I did a pretty decent job - no I didn't use the can in the background - it wasn't big enough  









I also finished cutting the tops and bottom down to size - well close - I'm slightly off  so hopefully it's forgiving


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Mistakes...*

I'm one of those folks who agonize over every detail when something happens, trying to overanalyze the whys,what's,how's, etc to completely reverse engineer why I made the mistake, the reasoning behind it, and engrain it into my memory so (hopefully) will never repeat it - or any semblance of it. Yeah - I have the catholic guilt to go with it and I'm not even catholic! Anyway… so I got some time in the shop this weekend to see where I am at. All my pieces are cut, straight and if anything possibly a 1/16 oversize. I did have to recut two pieces that were severely off due to my circular saw guide issue. I mosey'd over to Lowes and picked up some screws for my router plate top (since I seem to be missing all but two) and another sheet of ply - not like the remainder won't get used since I have at least two projects on the brain I could use it in (stay tuned to possibly a later blog). I had the forethought to have the panel saw guy rip them down to 2×4 sheets so they were much easier for me to maneuver and cut on the table saw. Immediately after I cut my two pieces (4 1/4 wide x whatever long) they curled into smiles. I'm guessing the stack of ply was left out in the weather. I contemplated screwing it down and continuing on, but it was time for me to stop so I stacked the remainder of the ply on top in hopes that when I returned, some of the curve had been worked out by the weight. I still need to decide what I'm using for the hardwood frame pieces and figure out how much that will run me. I'll take suggestions  I need to go back and see what Mr. P has in the SU diagram as well. hopefully I'll be able to carve out a few hours to work out there this weekend as I'm sure I'll be reminded again that I need to be able to soon give up half of the garage. I also tried to fit the screws into the router/router plate - close but no cigar. Not quite sure what I'm going to do there. I was going to build a better base plate anyway but I wasn't planning on it being this soon.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Mistakes...*
> 
> I'm one of those folks who agonize over every detail when something happens, trying to overanalyze the whys,what's,how's, etc to completely reverse engineer why I made the mistake, the reasoning behind it, and engrain it into my memory so (hopefully) will never repeat it - or any semblance of it. Yeah - I have the catholic guilt to go with it and I'm not even catholic! Anyway… so I got some time in the shop this weekend to see where I am at. All my pieces are cut, straight and if anything possibly a 1/16 oversize. I did have to recut two pieces that were severely off due to my circular saw guide issue. I mosey'd over to Lowes and picked up some screws for my router plate top (since I seem to be missing all but two) and another sheet of ply - not like the remainder won't get used since I have at least two projects on the brain I could use it in (stay tuned to possibly a later blog). I had the forethought to have the panel saw guy rip them down to 2×4 sheets so they were much easier for me to maneuver and cut on the table saw. Immediately after I cut my two pieces (4 1/4 wide x whatever long) they curled into smiles. I'm guessing the stack of ply was left out in the weather. I contemplated screwing it down and continuing on, but it was time for me to stop so I stacked the remainder of the ply on top in hopes that when I returned, some of the curve had been worked out by the weight. I still need to decide what I'm using for the hardwood frame pieces and figure out how much that will run me. I'll take suggestions  I need to go back and see what Mr. P has in the SU diagram as well. hopefully I'll be able to carve out a few hours to work out there this weekend as I'm sure I'll be reminded again that I need to be able to soon give up half of the garage. I also tried to fit the screws into the router/router plate - close but no cigar. Not quite sure what I'm going to do there. I was going to build a better base plate anyway but I wasn't planning on it being this soon.


Don't worry too much about the warp. All of the strips are braced by each other and will be held straight once the assembly is done. If they are leg pieces just arrange to have them face to face. If they are top pieces the half notch interlocks will hold them straight. The cool thing about this design is that you don't need good plywood.
PM me if you need specific help with it.
I didn't trim mine with hardwood at all. Mine is all plywood except for the vices themselves.
A hardwood facia around the table would be nice but you certainly don't need it.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Mistakes...*
> 
> I'm one of those folks who agonize over every detail when something happens, trying to overanalyze the whys,what's,how's, etc to completely reverse engineer why I made the mistake, the reasoning behind it, and engrain it into my memory so (hopefully) will never repeat it - or any semblance of it. Yeah - I have the catholic guilt to go with it and I'm not even catholic! Anyway… so I got some time in the shop this weekend to see where I am at. All my pieces are cut, straight and if anything possibly a 1/16 oversize. I did have to recut two pieces that were severely off due to my circular saw guide issue. I mosey'd over to Lowes and picked up some screws for my router plate top (since I seem to be missing all but two) and another sheet of ply - not like the remainder won't get used since I have at least two projects on the brain I could use it in (stay tuned to possibly a later blog). I had the forethought to have the panel saw guy rip them down to 2×4 sheets so they were much easier for me to maneuver and cut on the table saw. Immediately after I cut my two pieces (4 1/4 wide x whatever long) they curled into smiles. I'm guessing the stack of ply was left out in the weather. I contemplated screwing it down and continuing on, but it was time for me to stop so I stacked the remainder of the ply on top in hopes that when I returned, some of the curve had been worked out by the weight. I still need to decide what I'm using for the hardwood frame pieces and figure out how much that will run me. I'll take suggestions  I need to go back and see what Mr. P has in the SU diagram as well. hopefully I'll be able to carve out a few hours to work out there this weekend as I'm sure I'll be reminded again that I need to be able to soon give up half of the garage. I also tried to fit the screws into the router/router plate - close but no cigar. Not quite sure what I'm going to do there. I was going to build a better base plate anyway but I wasn't planning on it being this soon.


Will do Mr. P : ) Thanks! the piece I'm having trouble with is K so it sounds like I'll be good. I'll have to screw it down to get the notches/rabbets/etc into it but other than that. 

Yay! good to know  it would look nice I'm sure - and I've never done dovetails so it would be fun in a weird and frustrating way I'm sure.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*another minor progress*

I had a bit to putz in the shop today - had to finish cleaning out the 'other' side so our sedan could be parked in since apparently by the end of the week the weatherman said the S word. I should be used to hearing it every few years in Oct. in OH but I still gave the TV the stink eye since it means my shop days are getting numbered and I'm nowhere near finishing this bench. at least it's cut into pieces so I can assemble in the basement if we get to that point  Anyway… Today I managed to scout out the proper size screws for my router sub plate and got that back on. I made some practice runs with the bit since I've never used anything that wasn't an edging bit - and I'm pretty much a noob at my router as well. I don't like the base - the adjustments are wonky but I also haven't spent enough time with it to be familiar. So the first pass to just see what it would do… reinforced why we use guides  









second attempt I used another scrap piece of ply as a guide and clamped it down - not bad but interferes a bit with the router handles. 









Third time of course is the charm. Used the straight edge and the depth appears to be appropriate for half a circle. I did forget to take a picture from the side though - d'oh! 









The last thing I managed was to get my four pieces that get dog holes screwed down to a piece of scrap ply so they are ready for layout once I locate my directions at where to put them  hopefully I'll get to that tomorrow night before our cold front moves through!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *another minor progress*
> 
> I had a bit to putz in the shop today - had to finish cleaning out the 'other' side so our sedan could be parked in since apparently by the end of the week the weatherman said the S word. I should be used to hearing it every few years in Oct. in OH but I still gave the TV the stink eye since it means my shop days are getting numbered and I'm nowhere near finishing this bench. at least it's cut into pieces so I can assemble in the basement if we get to that point  Anyway… Today I managed to scout out the proper size screws for my router sub plate and got that back on. I made some practice runs with the bit since I've never used anything that wasn't an edging bit - and I'm pretty much a noob at my router as well. I don't like the base - the adjustments are wonky but I also haven't spent enough time with it to be familiar. So the first pass to just see what it would do… reinforced why we use guides
> 
> ...


Each one better than the one before. By the time you cut the real ones they should be perfect. Sorry I took so long to answer your PM. I've been a little busy.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *another minor progress*
> 
> I had a bit to putz in the shop today - had to finish cleaning out the 'other' side so our sedan could be parked in since apparently by the end of the week the weatherman said the S word. I should be used to hearing it every few years in Oct. in OH but I still gave the TV the stink eye since it means my shop days are getting numbered and I'm nowhere near finishing this bench. at least it's cut into pieces so I can assemble in the basement if we get to that point  Anyway… Today I managed to scout out the proper size screws for my router sub plate and got that back on. I made some practice runs with the bit since I've never used anything that wasn't an edging bit - and I'm pretty much a noob at my router as well. I don't like the base - the adjustments are wonky but I also haven't spent enough time with it to be familiar. So the first pass to just see what it would do… reinforced why we use guides
> 
> ...


No worries  I just keep chugging along! or trying to - learning or relearning a lot of stuff so thanks


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *another minor progress*
> 
> I had a bit to putz in the shop today - had to finish cleaning out the 'other' side so our sedan could be parked in since apparently by the end of the week the weatherman said the S word. I should be used to hearing it every few years in Oct. in OH but I still gave the TV the stink eye since it means my shop days are getting numbered and I'm nowhere near finishing this bench. at least it's cut into pieces so I can assemble in the basement if we get to that point  Anyway… Today I managed to scout out the proper size screws for my router sub plate and got that back on. I made some practice runs with the bit since I've never used anything that wasn't an edging bit - and I'm pretty much a noob at my router as well. I don't like the base - the adjustments are wonky but I also haven't spent enough time with it to be familiar. So the first pass to just see what it would do… reinforced why we use guides
> 
> ...


Any time in the shop is good time, Becky! Router practice is more goodness.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*frustration and more learning...*

The other night I was finally able to get back out to the shop. I was excited about starting to get to some of the detail work on the pieces. Got the measurements transferred from the SU to the ply pieces, and set up my square to being my edge guide (mistake #1 but I thought it was a good idea at the moment). Even used a piece of scrap to remind me not to run the bit all the way through the L and K pieces I had screwed down.










so with this setup, I continued routing my bench dog holes. I should've stopped after I futzed the second one up but I didn't thinking well - maybe they can be salvaged. 









So I continued on, and in essence of your time and mine, I'll condense the next bit. I finished routing the bench dog holes, and moved on to cutting the notches out. I thought the table saw would give me a better cut so I used it to cut out the notches on the ends. Then I flipped them over and noticed the blade had cut all the way through on the back side of the piece. Strange, but I realized since I'd been making through cuts on everything else it hadn't mattered until now.

















It was at this point I decided to cut my losses and start clean since I had enough material to do so. This time I was able to use Mr. P's way of laying out the pieces all on the same board and routing them that way - which was MUCH easier.


















I was able to get them routed and cut into pieces. Unfortunately I realized a bit too late they may not be deep enough.Better than too deep I guess  I stopped there since it was late and I was getting tired enough to make more mistakes. I figured I'd get back to it with a fresh set of eyes and coffee maybe even today. Staying warm in the shop is now an issue but hopefully I'll have a few more weeks to get this done!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *frustration and more learning...*
> 
> The other night I was finally able to get back out to the shop. I was excited about starting to get to some of the detail work on the pieces. Got the measurements transferred from the SU to the ply pieces, and set up my square to being my edge guide (mistake #1 but I thought it was a good idea at the moment). Even used a piece of scrap to remind me not to run the bit all the way through the L and K pieces I had screwed down.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Becky! Maybe 1/2 caf/1/2 decaf?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *frustration and more learning...*
> 
> The other night I was finally able to get back out to the shop. I was excited about starting to get to some of the detail work on the pieces. Got the measurements transferred from the SU to the ply pieces, and set up my square to being my edge guide (mistake #1 but I thought it was a good idea at the moment). Even used a piece of scrap to remind me not to run the bit all the way through the L and K pieces I had screwed down.
> 
> ...


Our skills grow a lot faster when we make mistakes as long as they aren't catastrophic and we don't obsess on them. Best to just fix them if you can or make a replacement if you must, and carry on. It's just like life!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *frustration and more learning...*
> 
> The other night I was finally able to get back out to the shop. I was excited about starting to get to some of the detail work on the pieces. Got the measurements transferred from the SU to the ply pieces, and set up my square to being my edge guide (mistake #1 but I thought it was a good idea at the moment). Even used a piece of scrap to remind me not to run the bit all the way through the L and K pieces I had screwed down.
> 
> ...


Hi Becky. The miscuts could have been used if you added little glue blocks beside them but since you have made new ones that are better, you have gained in quality and experience both. ......... that's a pretty good deal.
Try setting your router to half round depth, routing two scraps and trying a dowel or whatever in the resulting hole. When you get the set just right, use it to deepen your cuts. You'll look back on all this and smile one day …..


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *frustration and more learning...*
> 
> The other night I was finally able to get back out to the shop. I was excited about starting to get to some of the detail work on the pieces. Got the measurements transferred from the SU to the ply pieces, and set up my square to being my edge guide (mistake #1 but I thought it was a good idea at the moment). Even used a piece of scrap to remind me not to run the bit all the way through the L and K pieces I had screwed down.
> 
> ...


lol -I'm thinking the half caf is a good idea, Candy! Thanks Mr. P  I need to pick up a 1/2in or 3/4 in dowel the next time i'm at the store - I keep forgetting.

Thanks Mike - trying to keep that in mind  not sweating the small stuff or being grateful I can replace and learn. I'm hoping now that I'm almost done with my degree it won't be so long between projects - plus I'll be able to work in the house where it's toasty


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Heeeere doggie doggie doggie! Bench dogs - they just keep coming*

This past Saturday the weather was nice enough for me to shuck off on my schoolwork, and I did enough of the yard chores the rest will keep until after winter is over. I meandered into the shop for a few hours to see if I could get the bench dog 'holes' routed. Luckily with having to recut M, N, and K I could leave them 'together' and get the holes routed much easier. 









you can tell in this pic, the piece at the far back is my extra - trying to prevent the tearout from being too bad 









Not too shabby for my first pass - though I noticed once Had the first round done, my router was changing depth on me. between the collett loosening, or the base deciding to click down a notch, or both, I'm not quite certain. 









But I didn't figure that out until after I'd cut them apart and had chance to test the holes. It hadn't occured to me to trim down until half the dog hole was in the plywood. Yes, I'm a tad slow on the upswing. i screwed all the pieces down to the ply underneath, took a few more passes and tested again. It got a bit frustrating since I 
had to keep unscrewing things, but that's the price I pay 

So take two it is!









M and N dryfit run looked and felt pretty darn good - may have to wax a few of the 'dogs' to make life a bit easier until the holes wear a bit.

















L and K required a bit more work. I know they aren't perfect but I'd hesitate to try shaving more off. I'd rather have them be a bit more of a tight fit than a loose fit, ya know? 









So that's where I'm at. I'm ready to proceed on, but I have a paper, two homework assignments, and a midterm in my microeconomics class to do between now and next Tues (test night) I have to get to some of that before I can get to the shop. Not to mention the cool down tonight. I'll be breaking out my lined carhart bibs again if I can get out there on Saturday. As Mr. P says - thanks for checking in  I know I'm turtle slow - but hopefully it keeps me from making too many newbie mistakes  Oh - I also realized how handy a router rest would be. adding that to my shop projects list once I'm done with the bench


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Heeeere doggie doggie doggie! Bench dogs - they just keep coming*
> 
> This past Saturday the weather was nice enough for me to shuck off on my schoolwork, and I did enough of the yard chores the rest will keep until after winter is over. I meandered into the shop for a few hours to see if I could get the bench dog 'holes' routed. Luckily with having to recut M, N, and K I could leave them 'together' and get the holes routed much easier.
> 
> ...


Good progress Becky. If the holes are tight, you can run a drill through them after it's all finished. The holes will,be square to the top. That's the important thing.
if you will be using holdfasts, a little loose won't hurt.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Heeeere doggie doggie doggie! Bench dogs - they just keep coming*
> 
> This past Saturday the weather was nice enough for me to shuck off on my schoolwork, and I did enough of the yard chores the rest will keep until after winter is over. I meandered into the shop for a few hours to see if I could get the bench dog 'holes' routed. Luckily with having to recut M, N, and K I could leave them 'together' and get the holes routed much easier.
> 
> ...


Hm - good point Mr. P. I'm not quite sure what I'll be using - since I've not had the opportunity before


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*

Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -




























Apparently the tape measure 1 1/4 is different from the combination square's 1 1/4









I adjusted the blade height for the rest of the cuts to make sure it was more towards the 1 1/4 mark and continued on. I cleaned them out with a chisel as best as I could see, but I wish they would've come out a bit cleaner - That probably should've been my first sign something wasn't going quite to plan - buuut it didn't .

















So I finished those up and set them aside. I grabbed pieces O,Q,R, and both S's to put the end notches in at least the longer pieces. I was getting a bit frustrated with the Irwin blade I have on the circular saw (kinda funny since I just bought it and might have 20 cuts in with it, but it was burning and just being ornery) so I switched it back out for the dewalt blade I had in.









notched the ends, and took them apart to start laying out the separate notches and noticed this from the previous blade:










debating on how to fix since I'm betting they may all be like this. Don't exactly want to make them any deeper either since they're already a tad deep. thoughts/ideas?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


I'll be watching for answers as I got nuthin' on a fix for you. I will say pick one measuring device and use it *ONLY* for the entire project! A tidbit I picked up on the site. (Did you have the new blade in correctly?) Keep on pluggin' away!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


Yeah - I've been mainly using the tape measure but for some reason I picked up the combination square that time. As far as I know I did - It was funny since it was a plywood blade but it really was resisting on some of those through cuts - maybe it was just dull? I wouldn'tve thought so for such a new blade but *shrug* I was thinking about taking it to the table saw and shaving it there - I could keep at it with the chisel and get it decently smooth - they all fit width wise - but with the notches I have left to cut - I'd be at it with a chisel forever. Would I be ok as long as they are all the same depth? So instead of being at 1 1/4 they're all at 1 1/8 Mr. P? Hmmmmm…. I may just have to go try that on some scraps!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


no dice - and time consuming! I left it alone for now - took some pics of the J/K/L/M/N pieces - and I don't think they were as bad as the second set for some reason - that or I just didn't look close enough. I'm thinking I could probably try taking a jigsaw blade to smooth them out possibly.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


The bottoms of these notches aren't very important as long as the go at least half way through the piece. Their purpose is alignment and the more important fit is that they are a snug fit on the interlocking piece (ie: the crossing plywood isn't too sloppy. if they are sloppy, still no problem because you can slip a little shim in. As long as the crossing pieces don't bottom out before the edges that the top and bottom fit on come flush (does that make sense?) you are fine. This is a forgiving build. You will have to try a lot harder than this to screw it up. ...... 

Have fun


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


LOL don't give me incentive to try, Mr. P  I'm already working on trying to not be a perfectionist  In that case, my notches are good - they are a tight fit on the sides - so I can continue forward with the Q,R,S, and O pieces. hopefully with the blade change they will work out better!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


Great - as long as they are deep enough. Too deep is OK but they have to be deep enough.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


I'd rather have to cut them deeper than have them too deep


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


Quality wood filler, let fry, use backer and recut


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Next Step: Notches, Notches, Notches???*
> 
> Mkay. So I suited up to spend some time in my shop - trying to get the workbench pieces finished so I can carry inside for downstairs assembly - or even better - get it all assembled and move it inside  So I completed the dog hole routing the other day, and moved onto cutting the notches. I was able to get the notches cut in J,K.L,M,N the first round -
> 
> ...


thanks Norm!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*puting the parts together*

I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round 








So then I started the assembly process….


















and found out some of my joints apparently aren't quite deep enough - ? or somethings not quite right




























I started to predrill for the holes and stopped, realized I was way too tired to cotinue and needed to fix the too tall issue first before continuing. Tomorrow it will be warm enough I can get back out there first thing so I guess I better get some schoolwork done


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *puting the parts together*
> 
> I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round
> 
> ...


It's looking great, Becky. Nice organization.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *puting the parts together*
> 
> I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round
> 
> ...


That's going to be a great work bench Becky, good job.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *puting the parts together*
> 
> I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round
> 
> ...


I suspected some of your notches were shallow. Just make them deep enough to get the intersecting edges to fit flush. Don't worry if the odd one is too deep. You can always glue in a shim. It is starting to look pretty familiar though and that's a good thing. It shouldn't be too long now. Good pics.

Thanks


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *puting the parts together*
> 
> I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round
> 
> ...


You're bein' coached by the Master, It'll turn out great…..


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *puting the parts together*
> 
> I got the rest of the slats marked out and cut this morning - resorting to the jig saw instead of the circular saw. Might've taken me longer but it seemed to work out better than the first go round
> 
> ...


lol thanks Marty - I can hope  I spent some time out there this morning and I think I've got most of the 'dadoes'? for lack of a better term fixed upside shimming is taking place - just trying to make certain it is square when I add the screws - which - is now since the SO is asleep and I can't get yelled at in the garage.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*It's square!*

I'll post pics later but I was able to rework a few of the stretcher pieces yesterday morning and got things squared up! Now, to determine the best way to screw the two together so I can get the dog holes bored out!

Ok, so I had a bit more time to work on this over the holiday weekend, even with my cousin visiting. I was able to get the dog holes bored out and it took me a bit but I finally figured out what Paul meant when he wrote about marking out the wagon vise. 



























I decided to leave the top together and move forward onto the legs since the weather was going to rapidly cool off. I also took the time to clean up and sweep out the majority of the sawdust I'd been accumulating. I swapped my work area and my table saw so I could see what I was working on better…not enough light but I'm not willing to waste another light in there when I'm not staying in that space. That being done, the next step to starting on the legs was to cut out the 'rabbet' in two boards for part of one of the vices. I decided to try it out on a piece of scrap since the process was to be the same as when we cut the rabbets out for the stretchers and I didn't do so hot on that. This time around though, they came out pretty well decent! I was able to get them screwed together and to the point where Mr. P planes one edge to get them even. Unfortunately none of my planes are put together. I believe my #4 is sharpened but I'll need take a look at it or possibly locate a sureform or something.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *It's square!*
> 
> I'll post pics later but I was able to rework a few of the stretcher pieces yesterday morning and got things squared up! Now, to determine the best way to screw the two together so I can get the dog holes bored out!
> 
> ...


Hooray! Party time!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Square part 2 - the legs *

got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping. 









Everything was going well for a good while - until…. I realized the one part was too high. Frantically tried pulling it apart - no go. Tightbond II had already started to bond. Was able to gently pry apart after I separated the pieces with a chisel. Dabbed a bit more glue on and reset the piece where it needed to go. Whew!










So I continued on from here and got a few more of the smaller pieces on. I'm out of small clamps and I figured the glue needed to set overnight. I cleaned up the runs as best I could and I'll check things out tomorrow once I can get home and back to it - still a bit surreal being completely done with school.


















Ok - had a bit more time to work on this yesterday so a few more pics. Hopefully i fixed the one foot ok. I think I'll cut an extra C piece and attach it to the other side once the whole leg is together just in case.
So here's what I did last night - just one more layer but it's showing the vice spaces lining up pretty decently



























just a taaad bit off 









too much glue?? naaaah. 













































And finito! I finished gluing the last ~2 layers last night and it is clamped up in the garage. I know the left side isn't lined up perfectly but I figure that shouldn't have anything to do with strength. I'll add some screws as well. A bit of sanding as well  I moved the parts for the non-vice leg into the dining room along with the jug of titebond 2 I have left to use.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


Sweet…..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


Tell me I'm seeing the third photo wrong please. The curved ends should be curving away from each other so both the top and bottom are flat, right. Don't worry, you can cut and paste the glued up part and fix it in the remaining layers.

...... or maybe I'm seeing it wrong. BTW, I love your attitude toward this build. You will succeed!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


*smh* I think you're seeing it right, Mr. P. I'll check when I get home tonight - luckily all things can be fixed, right? given enough extra wood and glue  So do I take off just the curved part if it's wrong? ? or the whole board?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


Sorry about being late to the party…
Read the entire blog, this AM….
Your doing a great job and the reward/workbench will all be worth it!!!
I really wanted to build one, but got a cheapo bench off CL, sooo….

I don't see how you could go wrong, with Paul's coaching!!!
The great thing is….
You are learning & improving all sorts of skills and techniques.
As long as there are no catastrophic opp'es….
Learning from minor mistakes IS part of the skill honing journey!!!

Glad your tests, papers and what not are over….
Looking forward to the day that work on your bench is over too.
So you can put it to full use, building projects!!!

Carry on….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


Looks like just one layer on the side that faces the wrong way. Even if it's two, it won't hurt to patch it. I would leave the piece there since it is glued up, mark the correct line on it, and cut that tip off. Then cut the remaining bit of curved line straight to make adding a little filler piece easier. After you get the next layer in place it will be easy to glue the little filler in place. Since you didn't cut the (foot? toe?) right off flush with the leg, you won't lose any strength.

Good luck with the rest.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Square part 2 - the legs *
> 
> got 1.5 hours to work in the shop tonight to enjoy the last of our 45+ temps. I think I'll be bringing the rest of the bench in to assemble in the basement but we'll see how this goes. So I worked on getting the leg with the vise in it put together. I had it screwed together but it wasn't squared. Frustrated, I took all the screws out and started from square one and layer one. Since part F starts the one side, I shimmed the other pieces up level and start putting the first layer together got that squared within an 1/8-1/4 and decided I could glue this layer together to have a solid, square base to work from so I started gluing and clamping.
> 
> ...


@Randy thanks  I can't wait too - the debate is if I should move it in in three parts and then assemble it, or just assemble it in the garage and move it down? I"m thinking the first since the top alone is pretty heavy! I still need to cut out for the wagon vice though.

@Paul Thanks Mr. P  I should be able to get to that tonight since the weather is still decent enough to get glue to dry.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Sexy Legs - Done! back to top*

Yes, another placeholder post from yours truly. I was able to finish glue up on the second leg over the weekend. Had to improvise on a few clamps since it was too cold for glue to set outside. 









Now all that's left is to add some three inch screws to both legs, pretty them up a bit and voila!
Had to go back and cut the hole in the benchtop for the wagon vise. I picked up a HF trim router yesterday and tried out a straight bit in it to clean up the edges. came out alright - but definitely need more practice. I'll try to get some better pics once I get done at work today.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Sexy Legs - Done! back to top*
> 
> Yes, another placeholder post from yours truly. I was able to finish glue up on the second leg over the weekend. Had to improvise on a few clamps since it was too cold for glue to set outside.
> 
> ...


I see you have the Glue-Bot…. Love mine!!!

I do see one major issue with your glue up….
I'm a Mountain Dew man myself, so the Coke & Sprite just ain't right!!! ;^)
Skeereded ya…. didn't I???


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Sexy Legs - Done! back to top*
> 
> Yes, another placeholder post from yours truly. I was able to finish glue up on the second leg over the weekend. Had to improvise on a few clamps since it was too cold for glue to set outside.
> 
> ...


Looking pretty exciting. You know that you can just use the (alignment) screws in the legs as clamping. You shouldn't need extra clamps.

Looks great. Merry Christmas.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rhybeka said:


> *Sexy Legs - Done! back to top*
> 
> Yes, another placeholder post from yours truly. I was able to finish glue up on the second leg over the weekend. Had to improvise on a few clamps since it was too cold for glue to set outside.
> 
> ...


Coming along very well,almost got er done.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Sexy Legs - Done! back to top*
> 
> Yes, another placeholder post from yours truly. I was able to finish glue up on the second leg over the weekend. Had to improvise on a few clamps since it was too cold for glue to set outside.
> 
> ...


@Randy LOL yeah well - I did Mt. Dew and OJ in college and got burnt out. The coke is even only for the holidays - the sprite is my SO's - she doesn't drink anything with caffeine in it. After the holidays I'm back to water/milk/tea. I don't need the sugar as it is but it mixes so nicely with the Jack D.

Thanks Mr. P! Had I remembered to grab screws before I started gluing I would've but no. I'll still put a few in as a just in case.

Thanks Jim! Imma tryin!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*pulling it together - pt 1*

Just a short one since it's a bit after 1am and I have to be up in a few hours. Since we're supposed to take a temp dip this week I was really pushing to get the assembly done. Well, it's getting there. Not a lot of pics unfortunately - my phone didn't make it out with me on Saturday. So I decided to try to speed things up by using pocket screws on the stretchers. So far, so good. I was able to get the tops fitted fairly decently but in newb style, I had to shim one of the short sides against a leg since I cut a bit too much. top and bottom stretchers and such are on. I missed a step on the lower top since I'd already cut the wagon vice in a previous step (it's what I get for not reading ahead) and started gluing the inner frame to the bottom piece. Luckily, I didn't get very far, so I can go back and glue and screw the bottom ply to the legs  I think after that we may need to move it indoors otherwise the glue won't dry


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *pulling it together - pt 1*
> 
> Just a short one since it's a bit after 1am and I have to be up in a few hours. Since we're supposed to take a temp dip this week I was really pushing to get the assembly done. Well, it's getting there. Not a lot of pics unfortunately - my phone didn't make it out with me on Saturday. So I decided to try to speed things up by using pocket screws on the stretchers. So far, so good. I was able to get the tops fitted fairly decently but in newb style, I had to shim one of the short sides against a leg since I cut a bit too much. top and bottom stretchers and such are on. I missed a step on the lower top since I'd already cut the wagon vice in a previous step (it's what I get for not reading ahead) and started gluing the inner frame to the bottom piece. Luckily, I didn't get very far, so I can go back and glue and screw the bottom ply to the legs  I think after that we may need to move it indoors otherwise the glue won't dry


Hey, I see a workbench…. hanging on the wall!!!

Good lookin' progress.
Carry on….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *pulling it together - pt 1*
> 
> Just a short one since it's a bit after 1am and I have to be up in a few hours. Since we're supposed to take a temp dip this week I was really pushing to get the assembly done. Well, it's getting there. Not a lot of pics unfortunately - my phone didn't make it out with me on Saturday. So I decided to try to speed things up by using pocket screws on the stretchers. So far, so good. I was able to get the tops fitted fairly decently but in newb style, I had to shim one of the short sides against a leg since I cut a bit too much. top and bottom stretchers and such are on. I missed a step on the lower top since I'd already cut the wagon vice in a previous step (it's what I get for not reading ahead) and started gluing the inner frame to the bottom piece. Luckily, I didn't get very far, so I can go back and glue and screw the bottom ply to the legs  I think after that we may need to move it indoors otherwise the glue won't dry


That's looking really good Becky. Shouldn't be long now.
Here are the "off the wall" versions.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *pulling it together - pt 1*
> 
> Just a short one since it's a bit after 1am and I have to be up in a few hours. Since we're supposed to take a temp dip this week I was really pushing to get the assembly done. Well, it's getting there. Not a lot of pics unfortunately - my phone didn't make it out with me on Saturday. So I decided to try to speed things up by using pocket screws on the stretchers. So far, so good. I was able to get the tops fitted fairly decently but in newb style, I had to shim one of the short sides against a leg since I cut a bit too much. top and bottom stretchers and such are on. I missed a step on the lower top since I'd already cut the wagon vice in a previous step (it's what I get for not reading ahead) and started gluing the inner frame to the bottom piece. Luckily, I didn't get very far, so I can go back and glue and screw the bottom ply to the legs  I think after that we may need to move it indoors otherwise the glue won't dry


Thanks Mr. P - I was a bit out of it last night when I posted….er earlier this morning?? /sigh/ think I better take a nap before I try to get the top on!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Tiny update*

so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed 

Ok so, managed to get the frame inside, and now working on putting the top back together and glued/screwed together. I had the majority of the outside frame glued down before the holidays. Completed screwing this down with the #8×2in screws, and glued down the final pieces. I marked on the outside pieces the measurements where it should be hitting the legs for when I go to glue and screw it to the legs. Yes, empty cat litter pails make great storage and weight  









so moving on, I'd measured the wagon vise hole and such in the SU document, and then read Mr. P's directions. Hm. Per his directions, my hole is a bit big. Plus, it passes over a leg. it's been long enough I need to revisit the SU and take yet another look at how to proceed. I also need to pick up some hardwood


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


That actually looks a bit small if anything ….. and it does pass over the leg so that's OK too. If the photo shows the end of the hole closest to the near end of the bench, the SU actually shows it as 3". The other end of the hole (closer to the far end of the bench) after the jog, is 2 1/4" wide. Whatever you have it isn't important because you can make the wagon vice parts to fit the hole. Let me know (photo?) exactly what you have for an opening in the bottom plywood and I'll let you know how to proceed.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


Okie dokie mr.P


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...





























this last one is showing how far it is from the other end of the bench.

measuring tape doesn't lie


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


Looks like you just missed the jog where it goes to 2 1/4". You can just glue some 3/4" X 3/8" strips on the plywood edge. All that bit does is support the weight of the wagon so it doesn't fall through and the strips will be supported by the top of the leg. You could drill and add a small nail or two if you want but I think glue should do it.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


yay! Think I'd be ok with soft maple?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


Glad you are getting back to this….

Ain't it great to have the "Master"....
personally assisting you!!!

Kudos, to Paul, for helping out!!!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Tiny update*
> 
> so between graduation and feeling the winter blahs, I've been trying to move forward with getting the bench top in and the wagon vise in as well. Hopefully I havne't messed anything up that can't be fixed
> 
> ...


It's awesome  I'm hoping to get some soft maple this weekend since we're heading in the direction of the sawmill and the weather is due to be decent. I"ll have to keep my fingers crossed! I need to continue forward and figure out what steps I can do from here before I get the wagon vise assembled


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *

First - the good stuff.
TS Fence arrived 









and I got some storage up near the bench









now for the stupid. 
I was working on my bench this evening, excited because I was finally going to get to start getting it all together. Got the bottom glued to the legs and weighted down. We went to dinner and came back. I worked on getting the peg board hung up and the room tidied. Started looking at the next steps in the blog section I was on for the bench ( I have it printed out) and realized something. I had pieces that were glued and screwed on upside down. 
On the long sides, the rabbets/holes should be facing upwards, and on the short ends the rabbets/holes should face downwards










obviously yours truly has it backwards. So I started by unscrewing everything and trying to carefully dismantle it. I will have to re-cut one long side, and redo the long dog hole pieces. I went to take it off and forgot it had a weak end so it shattered on me.  practice makes perfect! and I can work from the piece


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *
> 
> First - the good stuff.
> TS Fence arrived
> ...


What a BUMMER!!!
Glad you will be able to (relatively easily) recover from the opps'.
No biggy, just keep pushin' on….

Looking forward to the fence build!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *
> 
> First - the good stuff.
> TS Fence arrived
> ...


I can see this discouraging some people but I have no doubt in my mind whatsoever that you will take it In stride and be back to this point with everything corrected in no time. I have a lot of respect for your patience and determination to succeed. .............. and succeed you will.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *
> 
> First - the good stuff.
> TS Fence arrived
> ...


Pretty much  If school taught me anything it was just to keep at it. I was pretty upset with myself last night but in no way did I want to quit thankfully. If anything, it will give me a chance to better align my dog holes on the one side and more practice cutting those grooves. I really just need mother nature to cooperate! Plywood never goes amiss either


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *
> 
> First - the good stuff.
> TS Fence arrived
> ...


Wisdom is avoiding bad choices; but wisdom is gained from making bad choices. There must be a corollary here somewhere.

I don't think anyone doesn't do something like this, which is a good reason for a wood stove in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

rhybeka said:


> *one of those nights I'm somewhat glad I'm stubborn. *
> 
> First - the good stuff.
> TS Fence arrived
> ...


Beka…. don't let it get you down…. woodworking is more about learning how to recover from your mistakes than never making mistakes.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Back in the saddle... Again*

Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me 

Looks like I'll be cutting the dog holes once again so they match the bottom and top plywood. question is which to match them to if they are different??? ooooh boy!

*Addenum* So after my faux pas the other day I decided to start the put together again just to make sure I hadn't put something together backwards - and for sure I had. I had the frame on reverse - upside down AND backwards. So here's this mornings put together and attempts to square…not there quite yet! So far still able to use the J and M/N pieces I had to recut - the holes don't quite line up - more worried about the top than the bottom though.


























Some of my hole alignments…










As for square…. 
from left to right its - 









from right to left its -


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


Will you be doing all of your woodworking….
ON the ceiling???


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...





















Looking good Becky but you gotta stop working upside down. That stuff is heavy if it falls on you.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


That Paul is one hell of a guy….
Looks like he "righted your ship"!!! ;^)


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


lol Thanks Mr. P. I fell asleep mid fixing those pictures last night :\ apparently the day was rougher than I thought it was…that or The Lego Movie just needed to be better


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


and of course the frustration starts because nothing lines up where it should… missed cutting one of the dog holes (don't even ask how since I KNOW it was cut in the other one) and it doesn't line up with the holes in the bottom spot so hm. I think I'd better recut this piece again and take the holes from the bottom instead of from the M/N piece so I make sure they're in the right spots for the top and bottom ply pieces!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


and of course the frustration starts because nothing lines up where it should… missed cutting one of the dog holes (don't even ask how since I KNOW it was cut in the other one) and it doesn't line up with the holes in the bottom spot so hm. I think I'd better recut this piece again and take the holes from the bottom instead of from the M/N piece so I make sure they're in the right spots for the top and bottom ply pieces!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


Beka,
Are you also seeing double??? ;^)

Yup, a bummer for sure.
However, opps' that one can recover from are but minor set backs & a learning experience.

Carry on….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


lol apparently I am  gotta quit trying to post when I'm asleep!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


I think I've constructed a plan B if I somehow screw up the last cuts of plywood on this top or if I can't get it aligned with the holes. I *think* I have enough 2×4 to build a box and use that to torsion instead of the plywood… that and/or maybe I can trim the 2x to the proper width and forstner bit the 3/4 dog holes in it and notch it out to fit the rest of the plywood… just options so I can keep moving on this and get this top done! at this rate I probably could've bought  this and saved myself some time! Still have a long way to go on the vices!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


That's not a bench Becky, that's a high coffee table. You're building a workbench. 
Why are you having trouble with alignment? The holes in the top and bottom were to be drilled using the routed holes as a guide (blog segment #5) let me know where you went wrong and I'll try to get you out of it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...





> ....at this rate I probably could've bought  this and saved myself some time! ....
> 
> - rhybeka


True…. but you would NOT have gained skills….
That and the satisfaction of using (once done) a bench that YOU made!!!

Keep the faith…. you WILL prevail!!!

Carry on….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


yeah - somethings not quite right. probably thought too high of myself when I recut that piece. I'll be way more careful this time and measure it out like I did the first one as well as compare the relation of the grooves with the bottom ply…make sure I take pics to show before I glue anything down


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Back in the saddle... Again*
> 
> Just a short one since I've only made slight progress. I'm happy with the re-cut of the long dog holes though - free handed those and they came out real nice. Probly due to all the practice! See the pics below in the comments. Shipwright had to fix them for me
> 
> ...


well, at least I figured out what wasn't right. still some figuring to do though.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

* Deviation*

Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this: 









Nothing is glued down yet, just screwed. I laid the plywood top on to see what the dog hole alignment looked like. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I think i was on crack or something when I had this secured down and drilled the first time. The long set of dog holes seem to be ok. The short set of dog holes have more that don't line up. Like:









The wagon vise hole seems pretty ok for the moment.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


Adapt, Improvise & overcome!!!
You be doing all that.
Will you use the ply top or fabricate a new one???

Keep on keeping on…. You'll be there, sooner than you know….


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


Will it have a plywood top and bottom still. You can call that piece on there the bottom. Drill down thru the dog holes with the plywood screwed on. Then flip it over and screw on the top and drill down thru the holes again. Do it slowly so the plywood doesn't break out as you come thru.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


Nothing changed but the internal frame changed from plywood to 2x. It does have a ply top and bottom. The bottom however has been glued and screwed.

I could however screw the top on, unscrew the frame from the bottom, flip the frame and re-drill. The top may look funny but the dog holes will at least be functional then.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


That will work just as well as the plywood Becky. I don't know how you got yourself into this but I have confidence that you will get yourself out. You're a clever girl.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


You are moving forward, keep going


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


@Paul - trust me - my life is full of 'How did I get here?'s  I"m sure I missed a step or two in the directions and got myself into a mess. It doesn't take much some days! I just need to make sure the extra width of the 2x doesn't change any of the dimensions in the vises. I don't think it will just something to keep in mind.

@Norm Thanks! Maybe I'll actually have this bench done BEFORE spring thaw as planned


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


Ok - so for now I believe the plan is to:

1. screw plywood top down to frame 
2. cut and fit piece of hardboard/masonite/whateveryoucallit to the top
3. unscrew frame from bottom ply
4. flip
5. drill / re-drill dog holes
6. flip 
7. re-screw frame to bottom ply


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


OK, I'll bite. What's the hardboard for? After all this work why not just make a new top plywood?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


just to make it look pretty Mr. P  But the new ply would do the same!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> * Deviation*
> 
> Soooo yeah… I ended up deviating from the plan. The plywood torsion pieces and I weren't getting along and I was quite frustrated and running into a brick wall. I remembered I had some 2×4 I could use for the frame to help square things up better, so I started there. Decided to see if I could work with the dog holes as well, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


New top is on the way!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*

I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started










I've been scratching my head on the chamfer at the top since I've seen different variations of it and it seems to be taking me FOREVER to get it cut with my block plane. I'm thinking that's a user issue but I'm trying to get a feel for the plane and it is cross/end grain after all so what a better time to learn? 


















So I put that down for a bit and did the easy part - rough cut the sides with a jig saw. I left enough of the top to do the curves still - wanted to make sure they matched and my hand sketch on the wood wasn't cutting it and my protractor had walked off! (found it later on the kitchen table). Here's how I ended:










Not sure if I want to cut them down to finished depth or sand/rasp them down. Guess I could plane them down with either the block or the smoothing plane? I think? I Have to do the same to the insides of the squares but I'm thinking they may just get a sharp chisel  TBC

So I started working on the log centre piece. I cut it down to rough size using two 'new to me' hand saws. I'm left with the dilemma of how to get the board to finish size…. cut again with the handsaw (don't think I trust myself to cut true enough for that option), take it out to the table saw and cut it there (table saw is buried and it's getting quite nippy out again) or block/smoothing plane it down to final dimensions? I'm leaning towards the last since I started hitting it with a block plane but I'm getting a bit of chatter… may need to sharpen/hone the blade again.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


You're getting awfully close to needing a V8degree logo.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


LOL I don't think I'm that skilled Mr. P  besides - think I can do anything at the top that that big old knot wouldn't interfere with??


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


We can work something out. As soon as it is up and working, I'll send you one and it will be easy to install.
..... promise.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


 I have it working now to do this work - it's been tough forgetting I'm left handed at points! I'm relearning how to read wood- grain quickly - I got rusty since I wasn't doing it barely at all in school (using mostly ply too). I really need to cough up the $40 for a pair of holds from Gramercy Tools! Birthday's coming up so I think I know what I'll ask for


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


not sure if the improvement can be seen or not - but here's a pic I just took










thinking about leaving the top chamfer where it is - it's pretty rough going up there! not sure if sandpaper would help or not.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


Post a picture of the vice holding something and send me your address. I have a few logos here all set to go. I will mount it on a piece of thin plywood so you don't have to inlay it if you like.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


okie dokie Mr. P  I'm shooting to have it functional by the end of the weekend if I don't get stuck somewhere else. You may hear me cursing out your way if I'm not careful


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Legs! it's got Legs! well...kinda*
> 
> I had some time to work on the leg vise last night. Very little progress but at least some  I'd already rough cut the holes, and needed to cut the sides. Here's how I started
> 
> ...


thinking I might have to go clean the TS off to get that edge cleaned up. my block plane really hates that knot! and I've got one edge higher than the other.weird. #confessionsofanewbieplaneuser


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*

So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.










All of the leg vice log pieces are cut - just need a light sanding and staining before assembly. I believe the center needs some endgrain sanding/smoothing as well. I still need to cut the shims for that from 3/4 in ply

I cut the three shims for the wagon vice (there's an extra because it's a hair too short). Still working on cutting all of the other pieces.

I picked up some 1/2 rod at Lowes - they didn't have any 3/4 in though. wondering if I can fashion a handle of some kind for this?

Onwards! plodding a long, singing a song….


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


Progress! Keep working on it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


What kind of handle???
crank wheel? like on a TS height/tilt adjustment….
Straight? like on a bar clamp….
Perpendicular to the threaded rod? like on a bench vise….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


like a plane knob was what I was thinking Randy  something to grip the 1/2in rod with


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


Many a people have used a drill press, to turn a knob….
The wood can be threaded…. or a nut can be epoxied into the knob.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


Happen to have a couple spare knobs sitting over here, if you want them….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


@Bandit I'd LOVE to come visit again if you and your wife will have me  Trouble is I've got some busy weekends ahead with this graduation party I'm apparently the guest of honor / DIY contractor for /sigh/


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


I've seen the drill press lathes and would like to do something along those lines for quick things but I don't have any lathe tools :\ they don't seem to be cheap either.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Pig n Lipstick? Or something along those lines....*
> 
> So it appears I'm in something of the home stretch.
> 
> ...


Mr. P just wants me to think outside the box


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*vices...vises....etc*

So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;



















I'm close on the first one - sorry - not many in process pics - basically I just measured the crud out of the SU piece and transferred that to the wood. 

































The second is still in the transfer stage. not quite sure how to start cutting on this one.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


You can do this Becky.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. P! I feel like I've thought on it enough it should be plain to see the course - but it's not. One question though - should the vise pieces be glued together, or epoxied? I figured I should adhere them together before doing any final cleaning up/squaring/etc but i wasn't sure what to use or if I should possibly wait until I was closer to the finished product.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


I don't know which vice pieces you mean. The part outside the wedge on the leg vice that the wedge bears on is about the only really critical one. I used hot hide glue on mine but any decent glue is stronger than the wood so use what you have. You can glue them up any time.

Vices…. vises….. You do know that one is English and one is American, right?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


oh good good  and yeah  like theatre and theater?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


Two nations divided by a common language…..


----------



## ruddhess (Feb 1, 2015)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


I like that pine wood. Looks good!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *vices...vises....etc*
> 
> So I've finally gotten to the point of trying to get the vice pieces cut out. Here's the two pieces I'm working on;
> 
> ...


Moar pics 

I had some antique walnut polyshades open so I decided to use some of it on these oak parts. 


















Not too bad! Got the one wedge glued up as well. Still working on the other though - slow going with a chisel. haven't nailed myself yet


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*What's left? Regroup*

Just trying to gather up what I have left and get a game plan together. The bench has been in quasi use as I finish the vises up but the vises are going to be necessary for a few of the projects I have on board so the quicker I can finish these up and get them in use, the better! Something tells me they'll be the toughest parts though.

1. Lower Brace - needs cut and holes bored 
2. Wagon pieces - are cut but not assembled /holes drilled. 
3. base block /wedge 2 - cut and assembled but not fine tuned 
4. angle fillers - cut but not planed to thickness
5. vice shims - not yet cut 
6. wheel - not yet cut 
7. Vice log center end wedge piece - cut but not installed

As much as I wanted to give a try to the facing pieces and their joinery, I think I'm scrapping that for now so I can get the rest of it completed. My other dilemma is the vice log cheek and centers are glued and finished, but I checked yesterday and they are just shy of being able to fit in the hole created for it in the leg… in this case I would've rather had them a bit too small than a bit too big. just have to decide if I want to plane the vice log cheeks or try to enlarge the hole on the leg. Leaning towards the former, but I have enough to work on before I get there I can stew on it a bit more. Pictures to follow!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *What's left? Regroup*
> 
> Just trying to gather up what I have left and get a game plan together. The bench has been in quasi use as I finish the vises up but the vises are going to be necessary for a few of the projects I have on board so the quicker I can finish these up and get them in use, the better! Something tells me they'll be the toughest parts though.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I'll be needing to send out a logo soon.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *What's left? Regroup*
> 
> Just trying to gather up what I have left and get a game plan together. The bench has been in quasi use as I finish the vises up but the vises are going to be necessary for a few of the projects I have on board so the quicker I can finish these up and get them in use, the better! Something tells me they'll be the toughest parts though.
> 
> ...


LOL not too soon but at some point  I did make some progress though.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *What's left? Regroup*
> 
> Just trying to gather up what I have left and get a game plan together. The bench has been in quasi use as I finish the vises up but the vises are going to be necessary for a few of the projects I have on board so the quicker I can finish these up and get them in use, the better! Something tells me they'll be the toughest parts though.
> 
> ...












the modifications I need to make to the leg - bleh










dry fit of the last two pieces for the log - not a bad fit









bottom log vise piece - it fits!









one of the final wagon vise pieces in glue up


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*More headway... in the wrong direction? *

Long time getting back to this I know  It's been a wild summer so far!

I got back to working on one of the wagon vise pieces and I'm hoping I'm doing this right. I worked on it mainly with a chisel and a dovetail saw, trying to get the material all cut away. it's not pretty but measurement wise I think it's close. here's the original SU item followed by my pics:


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *More headway... in the wrong direction? *
> 
> Long time getting back to this I know  It's been a wild summer so far!
> 
> I got back to working on one of the wagon vise pieces and I'm hoping I'm doing this right. I worked on it mainly with a chisel and a dovetail saw, trying to get the material all cut away. it's not pretty but measurement wise I think it's close. here's the original SU item followed by my pics:


That's pretty coarse grain to be dealing with but it should work.
A band saw is a real asset for this piece. The good news is that it is a solo piece so if it doesn't work, you just have one piece to re-make. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *More headway... in the wrong direction? *
> 
> Long time getting back to this I know  It's been a wild summer so far!
> 
> I got back to working on one of the wagon vise pieces and I'm hoping I'm doing this right. I worked on it mainly with a chisel and a dovetail saw, trying to get the material all cut away. it's not pretty but measurement wise I think it's close. here's the original SU item followed by my pics:


Will do Mr.P! I've got to rebuild one of the other pieces as well but nothing horrible. I also now have an 1/8" blade on the bandsaw - should probly make a fence before tackling this piece again


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *More headway... in the wrong direction? *
> 
> Long time getting back to this I know  It's been a wild summer so far!
> 
> I got back to working on one of the wagon vise pieces and I'm hoping I'm doing this right. I worked on it mainly with a chisel and a dovetail saw, trying to get the material all cut away. it's not pretty but measurement wise I think it's close. here's the original SU item followed by my pics:


I'm fresh out of advice….
I can only offer encouragement!!!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Lipstick...*

Sorry all, pics will have to come later as I didn't have my phone in the shop with me last night and I wanted to get something posted. I've been plodding along and got a few more things done. I got the front face of oak on the vise leg stained/poly'd/nailed on. I also had a box of pre-finished oak flooring that was rescued from my aunts garage and going to the dumpster if I didn't take it, that I decided to use as edging around the top of the bench. It's just nailed on so it can be removed if necessary. Makes a great pencil ledge! Also attempted to work some more on the front of the leg vise. Pondering starting over since my top hole seems to be extremely wonky and already appears to be too big on the one side…

*EDIT* Including the pics


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Lipstick...*
> 
> Sorry all, pics will have to come later as I didn't have my phone in the shop with me last night and I wanted to get something posted. I've been plodding along and got a few more things done. I got the front face of oak on the vise leg stained/poly'd/nailed on. I also had a box of pre-finished oak flooring that was rescued from my aunts garage and going to the dumpster if I didn't take it, that I decided to use as edging around the top of the bench. It's just nailed on so it can be removed if necessary. Makes a great pencil ledge! Also attempted to work some more on the front of the leg vise. Pondering starting over since my top hole seems to be extremely wonky and already appears to be too big on the one side…
> 
> *EDIT* Including the pics


Yup….
Sounds like progress was made, but….
No pictures…. it DIDN'T happen!!! ;^)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

rhybeka said:


> *Lipstick...*
> 
> Sorry all, pics will have to come later as I didn't have my phone in the shop with me last night and I wanted to get something posted. I've been plodding along and got a few more things done. I got the front face of oak on the vise leg stained/poly'd/nailed on. I also had a box of pre-finished oak flooring that was rescued from my aunts garage and going to the dumpster if I didn't take it, that I decided to use as edging around the top of the bench. It's just nailed on so it can be removed if necessary. Makes a great pencil ledge! Also attempted to work some more on the front of the leg vise. Pondering starting over since my top hole seems to be extremely wonky and already appears to be too big on the one side…
> 
> *EDIT* Including the pics


Pics are appreciated, Beka! Flooring as pencil ledge, NICE!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

rhybeka said:


> *Lipstick...*
> 
> Sorry all, pics will have to come later as I didn't have my phone in the shop with me last night and I wanted to get something posted. I've been plodding along and got a few more things done. I got the front face of oak on the vise leg stained/poly'd/nailed on. I also had a box of pre-finished oak flooring that was rescued from my aunts garage and going to the dumpster if I didn't take it, that I decided to use as edging around the top of the bench. It's just nailed on so it can be removed if necessary. Makes a great pencil ledge! Also attempted to work some more on the front of the leg vise. Pondering starting over since my top hole seems to be extremely wonky and already appears to be too big on the one side…
> 
> *EDIT* Including the pics


Ooooh…. aaaah…...

Thanks for the pictures….


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Leg Vise - #2*

I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.



















I could really use some good progress. starting to get frustrated and I really need to get this leg vise going to get some work done on other projects!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


You certainly get an "A" for perseverance. I hope it works out for you this time.
Fingers crossed here ….


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


Beca

I hope you got it this time.

I don't know your tool inventory but if I were going to make a big hole like that this is how I would have done it:

1-Mark where I want the square hole.
2-Using a 1/2 in drill bit, drill holes in corners of hole … staying about 1/8 inch away from corners
3-Using a jig saw, cut 1/8 inch inside of the line.
4-Using boards to serve as patterns to follow, attach on or near the line of the hole … depends if you use a pattern bit or guide bushings.
5-Using a pattern bit (may need several of different lengths) or guide bushings in a router, even up the sides of the square hole.
6 - May have to use a saw or chisel to square the corners.

Hope that helps. You may have to go out and get more tools …. lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


If youre having trouble keeping the chisel perfectly vertical clamp a thicker board right alongside your opening. This will give the back of your chisel something to register against. I use this method quite a bit. Ive got a wandering chisel hand as well.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


Ditto what stef said. I have a block I keep around to register my chisel against for through mortises.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I will remember that since I have quite a bit of chiseling in my future. Here's hoping I improve! I've got the new one fitting even though it's still a bit rough.









Not looking for pretty right now - just functional


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Leg Vise - #2*
> 
> I decided the other day to take another crack at the front leg vise. just too much gone wrong with it. So I went to Lowes and picked up another 2×8. I got the material on the main hole hogged out via drill press and have been working on the chiseling around the edges since then. I believe the main hole on the bench is skewed and not straight hence the rest of it is off as well…at least that's what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


Leaving these here. Got a bit of work done tonight. Started a layer of stain/poly so I can get it working soon!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Wagon Vise...maybe? *

So I've got the big pieces of the wagon vise 'finished' and trying to see how they all go together before I make the hole in my bench any larger to compensate. I also realized I may be in need of making a second one as the hole I cut for my bench is not in line with the leg vise but along the other line of bench dogs. Whoops! Nothing huge though - at least I've had some practice  Mine doesn't look a ton like Shipwrights though…hm…










VS

http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/31867

better get back to it!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rhybeka said:


> *Wagon Vise...maybe? *
> 
> So I've got the big pieces of the wagon vise 'finished' and trying to see how they all go together before I make the hole in my bench any larger to compensate. I also realized I may be in need of making a second one as the hole I cut for my bench is not in line with the leg vise but along the other line of bench dogs. Whoops! Nothing huge though - at least I've had some practice  Mine doesn't look a ton like Shipwrights though…hm…
> 
> ...


.... as long as it works Becky….....


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Wagon Vise...maybe? *
> 
> So I've got the big pieces of the wagon vise 'finished' and trying to see how they all go together before I make the hole in my bench any larger to compensate. I also realized I may be in need of making a second one as the hole I cut for my bench is not in line with the leg vise but along the other line of bench dogs. Whoops! Nothing huge though - at least I've had some practice  Mine doesn't look a ton like Shipwrights though…hm…
> 
> ...


well… I think it's getting there but - I'm still having to decide if the top needs cut some more to fit (since it looks like all but one piece is supposed to be flush with the top). I still need to cut the spacers and the shims though


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

rhybeka said:


> *Wagon Vise...maybe? *
> 
> So I've got the big pieces of the wagon vise 'finished' and trying to see how they all go together before I make the hole in my bench any larger to compensate. I also realized I may be in need of making a second one as the hole I cut for my bench is not in line with the leg vise but along the other line of bench dogs. Whoops! Nothing huge though - at least I've had some practice  Mine doesn't look a ton like Shipwrights though…hm…
> 
> ...


Beck, any Buddy of Paul's is a Buddy of mine. My Echo, my Shadow, and I hereby Buddy Thee. You, Pet, are number 100.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

rhybeka said:


> *Wagon Vise...maybe? *
> 
> So I've got the big pieces of the wagon vise 'finished' and trying to see how they all go together before I make the hole in my bench any larger to compensate. I also realized I may be in need of making a second one as the hole I cut for my bench is not in line with the leg vise but along the other line of bench dogs. Whoops! Nothing huge though - at least I've had some practice  Mine doesn't look a ton like Shipwrights though…hm…
> 
> ...


yaaay! I need all the buddies I can get  Lily the shop dog does too


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*Picking it back up...*

I got frustrated with the vises and busy with life and other projects so I set this down. I've decided to pick the vices back up and get this done so I can have access to some vices! Oh! and I picked up some some Osage orange yesterday and thought about Shipwrights pins  I already have the steel rod but the OO would be prettier. Hopefully I'll get to this at some point this weekend and pictures will follow!


----------

